# Advise on eyes?



## Sylvia36 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Im just hoping for a little bit of advise if poss.

My doe tan seems to have some sort of eye infection. Im thinking its conjuntivits (is that how its spelt?) It looks like what we would call sleep in our eyes. Its a white colour. She's not scraching it or anything and its only in one eye.

I've also just changed the make of wood chips I've been using in the bottom of the tank.

Any advise would be greatfull.

Sylvia :?:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

did u change the substrate befor the eye problem or after? If befor it could be a reaction to that.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

If you have any concerns at all, remove this mouse from your other mice and start a quarantine. You could try gently rinsing the eye with sterile solution. She may have just gotten a mild irritant in it. if the conjunctivitis comes back though, she may require medication.


----------



## Sylvia36 (Jul 1, 2012)

I changed it just before her eye got like that so thats what I was thinking too. The bedding been changed to a different brand and I have started to clean the eye. So I should hopefully start to see some improvement.

Thanks again


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

i have used 'Tincture of bloodroot (sanguinaria)' it's a good alternative to antibiotics that I have used for myself and my meeces.


----------



## Sylvia36 (Jul 1, 2012)

hiya everyone,

Just letting you know Limey's eye is clearing up nicely. The wee darling is even sitting peacfully in my hand to let me clean it.

Think it must have just been some thing in her eye rather than an infection.

Thanks again


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Woowoo! yay Limey!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good work!


----------

